# Türsicherheitsschalter in Ex Zone 2 (Atex)



## Robin0815 (6 Juni 2011)

Hallo,
in einer Anlage müssen Türsicherheitsschalter mit Zuhaltung eingebaut werden. In der Anlage herrscht Ex-Zone 2 (Gas).
Die Sicherheitsschalter sind von Schmersal und für diese Ex-Zone geeignet.

Die Initiatoren in der Anlage sind eigensicher und werden auf eine DI 8 Namur (ET200isp) geführt.

Meine Frage ist jetzt, kann ich die Schutztürschalter ganz normal anschließen (graue Ölflexleitung, 24VDC Spule der Zuhaltung an normale Ausgangskarte der SPS und Meldekontakt auf normale SPS Eingangskarte) oder muß das irgendwie anders gelöst werden.
Die Leitung ist ja im Ex Bereich, muss sie deshalb auch blau sein???
Der Schaltschrank ist ausserhalb des Ex-Bereichs.

Hab mit Elektroplanungen im Ex Bereich leider noch nicht die große Erfahrung und wäre für jede Antwort dankbar.


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (7 Juni 2011)

Robin0815 schrieb:


> Meine Frage ist jetzt, kann ich die Schutztürschalter ganz normal anschließen (graue Ölflexleitung, 24VDC Spule der Zuhaltung an normale Ausgangskarte der SPS und Meldekontakt auf normale SPS Eingangskarte) oder muß das irgendwie anders gelöst werden.
> Die Leitung ist ja im Ex Bereich, muss sie deshalb auch blau sein???



Also Schutztürschalter darfst du wohl nicht einfach so an eine "normale" SPS anschliessen. Genausowenig wie den Meldekontakt. Ausser natürlich, du hast eine Sicherheits-SPS.

EEXi wird "normal" mit Blauer Leitung angeschlossen.
Es reicht aber im normalfall aus, wenn du das Ölflex alle 15-20 cm mit Blauem Isolierband Markierst.

Gruß
Timo


----------



## Robin0815 (7 Juni 2011)

Hallo,
die Sicherheitskontakte des Türschalters werden natürlich an ein konfigurierbares Sicherheitsmodul angeschlossen (Pilz Pnoz Multi m1p).

Der Meldekontakt für die Zuhaltung und die Spule für die Zuhaltung kann an eine "normale SPS" angeschlossen werden...

Mir geht es hier nur darum, ob ich den Schalter hier unter diesen Bedingungen  (Ex Zone 2)  auch so anschließen kann, oder ob dies unzulässig ist in der Ex Zone (zwecks Eigensicherheit usw.).

Danke und Gruß


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (7 Juni 2011)

Robin0815 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> die Sicherheitskontakte des Türschalters werden natürlich an ein konfigurierbares Sicherheitsmodul angeschlossen (Pilz Pnoz Multi m1p).
> 
> Der Meldekontakt für die Zuhaltung und die Spule für die Zuhaltung kann an eine "normale SPS" angeschlossen werden...
> ...



Das kommt drauf an...
Was für einen Eex-schutz haben sie Spule und der Schalter?
Daraus ergibt sich dann auch der Anschluss.
Da sollte das Datenblatt des Herstellers weiterhelfen.

Gruß
Timo


----------



## Robin0815 (16 Oktober 2011)

Mittlerweile habe ich mit einem EX-Bereich-Spezialisten unterhalten und mich mal über den Türsicherheitsschalter aufklären lassen.

Der Türschalter besitzt keine Eigensicherheit, da er ganz normal mit 24V betrieben wird (die Spule der Zuhaltung). 
Aus diesem Grund darf er auch *nicht* mit blauer Leitung angeschlossen werden.

Der Grund, warum dieser Schalter in Ex-Zone 2 betrieben werden darf (laut Hersteller), besteht darin, das die Spule des Schalters vergossen ist, und somit kein Zündfunke im Fehlerfall austreten kann.

Nur mal so für die, die`s interessiert...


----------

